# 2010 Moebius 1/28 Spindrift



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

*2010 Moebius 1/128 Spindrift*

Checked out the Culttvman coverage on ihobby 2010 expo and was surprised 
to find that Moebius Models is indeed doing a LOG Spindrift kit which will be in
1/128 scale. I was wondering had Moebius provided and other production info on the kit? 
looking forward to getting new kits from BSG, 2001, Lost in Space, and the
Dark Knight.

Thanks Moebius:thumbsup:

fortress


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

1/28 or _*1/128*_?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

1/28 ???
Gonna need to build another garage...
Mcdee


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

JeffG said:


> 1/28 or _*1/128*_?


my bad 1/128, thanks Jeff.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

No prob. That's what I thought you meant. I just wonder why that scale though?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

JeffG said:


> No prob. That's what I thought you meant. I just wonder why that scale though?


It will match the big Seaview and it's Flying Sub!! Dare we dream of a 1/128 Irwin Allen fleet?!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

So it matches the big Seaview and Flying Sub.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Because that's the scale the large Seaview and accompanying Flying Sub is in.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

So, how big will it be?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Old_McDonald said:


> So, how big will it be?


Based on the Lunar Model kit being about 16 inches and 1/35, I estimated it to be just shy of 4 1/2 inches. But my math could be off, I am an artist!!


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Spindrift size*

I agree it will be about 4.5" much smaller than the Aurora or PL kit.
It's no secret we want a BIG Spindrift so I must ask, Why bother?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Because it rounds out a line of popular subjects at a size that is small enough to keep tooling costs to a minimum and still provide a weekend's enjoyable fun for older geeks.

Gene


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Much too tiny to bother with ! It's the size of a Christmas Ornament !


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Much too tiny to bother with ! It's the size of a Christmas Ornament !


That is actually not a bad idea. Next Christmas will see a homemade ornament on my tree!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Small= affordable. Hobby shops more willing to risk open-to-buy Dollars to stock it on shelves and not just make it a special order item. It'll fit on your desk at work. You can play with it and convert it into all manner of things. You can take a 1/6 scale figure kit and make a 'Giant discovers the Spindrift' diorama. Unlimited potential!

It's a very, very positive thing. 

I fully expect the aftermarket dudes will be making cardboard and photoetch interiors for those of different skill levels and interest.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Steve H said:


> Small= affordable. Hobby shops more willing to risk open-to-buy Dollars to stock it on shelves and not just make it a special order item. It'll fit on your desk at work. You can play with it and convert it into all manner of things. You can take a 1/6 scale figure kit and make a 'Giant discovers the Spindrift' diorama. Unlimited potential!
> 
> It's a very, very positive thing.
> 
> I fully expect the aftermarket dudes will be making cardboard and photoetch interiors for those of different skill levels and interest.


I suppose that's true, maybe Moebius is starting a mini kit line-up many
companies have done so with their product lines in the past Star Trek 
for example. It would makes sense if latter they were willing to add
more subjects like BSG Galactica, Jupiter 2, Seaview Sub( 8 Window),
2001 Monbus and such.

Might be a cool idea at that. Good point Steve. H

fortress:dude:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...I fully expect the aftermarket dudes will be making cardboard and photoetch interiors for those of different skill levels and interest.


What would make you think a thing like that? :wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> What would make you think a thing like that? :wave:


Because I'm CRRRAAAZZZY!

I'll make an even more insane statement! It would not shock me at all if the kit was tooled to allow the potential for a removable 'roof'!

And of course somebody is gonna have to make a lighting kit...

Hmmm, paint masks for the stripes? Maybe some fun 'out of canon' decals like Southwest or...OH! SCORE! Virgin Airlines! PERFECT!

Resin Little People? Wouldn't that make them Little TINY People?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Because I'm CRRRAAAZZZY!
> 
> I'll make an even more insane statement! It would not shock me at all if the kit was tooled to allow the potential for a removable 'roof'!
> 
> ...


At that size, I would rather have decals for the stripes instead of painting. We shall see!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> At that size, I would rather have decals for the stripes instead of painting. We shall see!


I completely agree, but you and I know SOMEBODY is going to paint the stripes.

Just like some will want to ruin their eyesight while trying to bend little tiny brass bits for the interior of the passenger compartment.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H said:


> I completely agree, but you and I know SOMEBODY is going to paint the stripes.
> 
> Just like some will want to ruin their eyesight while trying to bend little tiny brass bits for the interior of the passenger compartment.


Too true!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...Just like some will want to ruin their eyesight while trying to bend little tiny brass bits for the interior of the passenger compartment.


That just implies bad design of the "tiny brass bits" 

I can see the "tiny brass bits" being designed so well that they'd be folded so easily that no eyesight problems would be involved...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> That just implies bad design of the "tiny brass bits"
> 
> I can see the "tiny brass bits" being designed so well that they'd be folded so easily that no eyesight problems would be involved...


Oh, that's easy for YOU to say, I've got vision that's worse than 20/400! The lenses I've got were the best they could do, and I'm so nearsighted now I have to take my glasses off to read any kind of label! 

Not to mention the brass could fly into my eye and right into my brain! MY BRAIN!

Cardboard interior for me, please! Altho I might cut myself...


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

The more I think about it a mini-kit series is a really good idea! 
looking forward to more 1/128 scale subjects in the near future.

Right on Moebius!

fortress


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Indeed! Nice things often come in small packages.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'm sure I'll get it, but something tells me we might see one in scale with the larger Flying Sub model down the road. But I hope not before the 2001 Discovery (hint, hint)!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

JeffG said:


> I'm sure I'll get it, but something tells me we might see one in scale with the larger Flying Sub model down the road. But I hope not before the 2001 Discovery (hint, hint)!


Sorry to say, I wouldn't hold out for either. For the Spindrift, there's just no reasonable way to do it. Think 1/128=4.5 inches for a minute. Then 1/32=18 inches. To tool something like an 18 inch football with an interior would cost a fortune. Without an extreme retail price, it could never be done. And with the economy what it is, there's no way I could gamble on a $150+ kit.


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Shape, tooling?*

Just curious, why would the Spindrift tooling be any more difficult or costly than the Flying sub?
Also is the ship's design copyrighted? Would an individual be in legal trouble for mass producing an 18"-20"kit, if one avoided any mention of Land Of The Giants or Spindrift?
Thanks
Mike


www.mikesmodels.mysite.com


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm going to get one, probably 2, and know I'll be happy with it, but confess to being disappointed about the size.
On the BRIGHT side, I can see that this miniature kit may be a way for Moebius to guage buyer interest before deciding to make an 18" Spindrift or not, which makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

i don't post all that much but i would not get it if it is smaller than to PL one any thing smaller than that is just a waist JMO


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Believe me we've looked at Spindrift for a long time...
Spindrift is considerably LARGER than Flying Sub it will require bigger chunks of steel to make tools, it will probably require more tools than Flying Sub therefore it cannot be done for the same money as Flying Sub.
What's more it is from a TV series that has a much smaller following than Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea therefore there are fewer buyers out there for a big Spindrift. When we consider that along with a projected sell price in excess of $150.00 we are convinced that producing a big Spindrift simply does not make economic sense for us.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Good points. I figured it was a bit bigger of a ship than the Flying Sub, I just wasn't sure how much bigger. Thanks for the clarification though.


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks Dave*

Many of us would gladly pay the $150, I spent $450 for a poor fiberglass model which took additional money and time to bring into shape. However from a business stand point I completely understand your position.
And I want to add Thank you for the kits you have produced!
Looking forward to the new releases. 

Well I think that ends the large Spindrift discussion-Scratchbuilders-Spindrift lovers lets get moving on an accurate set of blueprints for a 20-24" option! 
We can start with the Fox blueprints and make some corrections on the "boot line" and go from there.

Mike

www.mikesmodels.mysite.com


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Sorry to say, I wouldn't hold out for either. For the Spindrift, there's just no reasonable way to do it. Think 1/128=4.5 inches for a minute. Then 1/32=18 inches. To tool something like an 18 inch football with an interior would cost a fortune. Without an extreme retail price, it could never be done. And with the economy what it is, there's no way I could gamble on a $150+ kit.


With all due respect Frank, there are more scales than 1/128 and 1/32. Why not do it in one of the popular aircraft scales:

1/72 = 8 inches long
1/48 = 12 inches long

Either of these scales would allow for more detail without ridiculous tooling costs.

I believe the Aurora/Polar Lights kit scales out at 1/64 or 9 inches long.

But hey, it’s your dollars to spend how you see fit. And I for one would welcome a Spindrift in ANY scale!

Tory


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Indeed, I was gonna suggest 1/48 if someone else hadn't. I wouldn't WANT a 1/32 (35?) Spindrift - too big, and I don't have the same level of interest as the FS or J2. But I would absolutely LOVE one in 1/48.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

You need to think about what Dave said about the metal needed to make the mold. The Spindrift is very round and would require a deep mold to make the hull pieces, even at 1/48 scale. I am confident they have done all the number crunching and came up with a kit that would be profitable for them as well as enjoyable for us. Would I like it bigger? Sure! But I am looking forward to picking up a number of Spindrift's and customize them, and yes, make a Christmas ornament!! Thank you Frank!!!!

Ron


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

maucutt said:


> Many of us would gladly pay the $150, I spent $450 for a poor fiberglass model which took additional money and time to bring into shape. However from a business stand point I completely understand your position.
> And I want to add Thank you for the kits you have produced!
> Looking forward to the new releases.
> 
> ...



People who know me casually tend to think I'm a great big pessimist because I often point out logic flaws and other issues, but I'm really not, I'm a realist, with a core of optimism. Lord knows I've driven poor Dave to distraction in the past! 

But I am here to declare this specific glass half full. 

Look, a manufacturer really has two masters (well, more than that once you get to investors or boards and such), the consumer-you and me- and the retailer.

As important as you and I buying the product is, and it IS important we do so, in many ways it's MORE important that the retail chain buys it. Distributors need to want it, jobbers that service accounts need to want it, and your poor, struggling local hobby shop needs to want it.

Now what's the first thing that would happen if Moebius did, indeed, crank out a nice big crunchy 1/32 scale Spindrift? Dave says it'd likely need to MSRP at $150, maybe even more by the time it came out. What's the first thing many here would do? "Oh hells no, where's the cheapest place I can get that?"

Cuts out your LHS, doesn't it? So the LHS doesn't order, which means the jobber doesn't order from the distributor, which means Moebius gets fewer orders and bam. It might not kill the company but you can damn well bet that's the end of ANY large kit.

OTOH, this pocket Spindrift will hopefully sell for under $30. That means most folk aren't going to be screaming about cost and will pony up wherever they can find it. The local hobby shop can be convinced to buy some for the shelf instead of just special orders for those 'in the know', which means a casual shopper might see it and say "Oh, cool!". Good Lord, the jobber that stocks Hobby Lobby's plastic kits just might buy for the chain and that's a few thousand units right there, and volume is good!

And, just to be a little pollyanna for those that care, once they have this done they've got all the research and work in the can, and if, IF it becomes logical the subject can always be revisited. 

I have one suggestion which may get me yelled at. Please please PLEASE don't do the 're-pop of the Aurora box' packaging! I think that causes confusion to the more 'casual' retailers and customers. Think of the effect of a guy just flipping thru a catalog or clicking on the web and they see what LOOKS like 'just another reissue' of the Spindrift. They won't bother to click the link to read about it. New packaging will generate interest.

An Aurora repop box might be a fun thing for the club, or to sell from the table at cons.

So, take it from me ,the Mr. Downer Doubter Dude, this new Spindrift is officially a Good Thing.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes 12" Spindrift would be cool- but I'm not the boss. I'm sure tooling costs for the big Seaview would have been up there also.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Steve H has summed it up succinctly and intelligently. 

This is not a sprint. This is a marathon. 

We want to see Moebius (and Pegasus, Polar Lights, et al) around for many years to come. I already have more kits than I can possibly build or display, but will happily contribute my dollars to keep the industry (and my LHS) going. I enjoy many forms of modeling - from the complicated scratchbuilds, the movie miniature restorations that I do, to the simple "pick up a kit and build the damn thing in a weekend" experience. (The latter doesn't happen all that frequently, though.) So, so long as they keep cranking them out, I think it's great. Keep the industry going, pass on the experience of kit building to another generation, and hope that the economy picks up so that 10 years from now, we will see all those kits we still want to see.

Gene


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Aurora-brat said:


> With all due respect Frank, there are more scales than 1/128 and 1/32. Why not do it in one of the popular aircraft scales:
> 
> 1/72 = 8 inches long
> 1/48 = 12 inches long
> ...


Um, yeah, I realize there are more scales than those two. And what you list are respectively 1 inch shorter, and 3 inches longer than the Aurora kit. In my mind to do another Spindrift that is that close in size to the Aurora makes no sense. May as well fix the few issues with the old Aurora kit and put that out again. I don't see any sales potential from another one so close to the same size. The vast majority of response we have gotten on Spindrift is "same scale as Flying Sub", which is 1/32. Flying Sub versus Spindrift is a 50% increase in size of ships. Tooling would just be way too much, simple as that. As mentioned in another post, problem is getting distributors to have faith in the kit. We had this problem last year with the J2. They have to be convinced it will sell, or they'll buy one case at a time and it will flop. Can't risk a $150 kit in this economy.

Now many of you know me and Dave. Both have us been in the industry in one facet or another for over 20 years each. Either builder, collector, retailer, wholesaler, manufacturer, or designer. Well over 20 years each. I think we know more than enough about this business and the way it works to be a pretty good judge of what works and what doesn't. Not to be insulting, but the majority of you have never worked in the industry. If you saw what we do, know what we know, there would be fewer questions on this. 

We can't base a product on a small demographic we hope will buy a product. Maybe at some point it could happen. We have basically told you "NO" for some time now on this. I'm sorry some of you guys don't seem to like the answer and think it may change if you ask enough, but it won't. Maybe it's time for a new question? We're looking at a new line of smaller ships, 1/128 seems to be an interesting scale so far. We have received complaints on the size of kits, that they can be too difficult to display in the larger scales. We're going to see what these will do in the smaller scale. We'll see what happens soon enough!

I think we have enough scheduled for this year there's got to be something that makes you happy! I guess if we can't make people happy doing what we've done so far, we'll move to another segment of the hobby and try our luck with more vehicles or maybe military. I love the figure/scifi vehicle/monster kits myself, but after a while it is a business that has to make sense.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> OTOH, this pocket Spindrift will hopefully sell for under $30. That means most folk aren't going to be screaming about cost and will pony up wherever they can find it. The local hobby shop can be convinced to buy some for the shelf instead of just special orders for those 'in the know', which means a casual shopper might see it and say "Oh, cool!". Good Lord, the jobber that stocks Hobby Lobby's plastic kits just might buy for the chain and that's a few thousand units right there, and volume is good!
> 
> And, just to be a little pollyanna for those that care, once they have this done they've got all the research and work in the can, and if, IF it becomes logical the subject can always be revisited.
> 
> ...


Mr. Downer Doubter Dude - SRP is $15.99. Box art is going to be the 70's version of the package. Cheap and different enough it should work out well!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

FWIW, While consistent scale is nice, and exciting, I think in the current market price is the most major factor from the Retailer end. 

I have some thoughts about a 1/128 scale Jupiter II up in the request thread 

ETA:

Sixteen Bones?! Oh, that's good, that's good. Well done guys! I think $15.99 Spindrifts will be very popular.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

An accurized, retooled and detailed Aurora/Monogram re-issue would be VERY Welcomed in my opinion.

Just food for thought........


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> An accurized, retooled and detailed Aurora/Monogram re-issue would be VERY Welcomed in my opinion.
> 
> Just food for thought........


That would be a suggestion for the Round 2 guys as I believe they own the molds, not Frank. 

And Frank, please understand that I for one would be delighted with a 1/128 scale Spindrift. My above post in no way was meant as a critique, I was simply puzzled by the fact that only 2 scale were being discussed. As you point out, why do another Spindrift so close in size to the Aurora/Polar Lights kit? And as I already have your 1/128 Seaview, I would *LOVE* to display all my favorite Irwin Allen ships together in a constant scale! The Seaview, Flying Sub and Spindrift all together in a display the same scale would be awesome! And a 1/128 J2 would fit in nicely too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Aurora-brat said:


> That would be a suggestion for the Round 2 guys as I believe they own the molds, not Frank.
> 
> And Frank, please understand that I for one would be delighted with a 1/128 scale Spindrift. My above post in no way was meant as a critique, I was simply puzzled by the fact that only 2 scale were being discussed. As you point out, why do another Spindrift so close in size to the Aurora/Polar Lights kit? And as I already have your 1/128 Seaview, I would *LOVE* to display all my favorite Irwin Allen ships together in a constant scale! The Seaview, Flying Sub and Spindrift all together in a display the same scale would be awesome! And a 1/128 J2 would fit in nicely too!:thumbsup:


It could just possibly happen! They do own the tools, but we have the license. I wouldn't want to use those as they really need too much work to make them accurate, even thought it's just small changes. There may be a market for it, but we saw with the 350th Seaview, customers will confuse it. We get many questions on why we put that old Aurora kit out again with the later base! I understand on the scale question, but we would like something different enough to make it warranted. At least a very noticeable difference. 1/128th J2, you must have been talking to Ron Gross....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

fortress said:


> I suppose that's true, maybe Moebius is starting a mini kit line-up many
> companies have done so with their product lines in the past Star Trek
> for example. It would makes sense if latter they were willing to add
> more subjects like BSG Galactica, Jupiter 2, Seaview Sub( 8 Window),
> ...


Actually, the forthcoming Galactica kit IS the Mini kit for the 1/2500 one.
:devil:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

OK, for the time being I'll drop my rarely repeated request for a Moebius "big" Spindrift.
Besides, I'm working on a "studio scale" fibreglass model of it, will need to scratchbuild an interior for it, and will be sick to death of the Spindrift by the time I finish it. 
Thank you, Frank, Dave & Co. :thumbsup:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I want a MOEBIUS 1/32 scale "Apple One" Diving Bell to go with my Flying Sub... :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Mr. Downer Doubter Dude - SRP is $15.99. Box art is going to be the 70's version of the package. Cheap and different enough it should work out well!


In the words of my favorite TV cook, "Winner, winner, chicken dinner!"! Frank, you know I love you and the risks you take to make us happy, THANK YOU!! Now bring on that Spindrift! (I also loved that box art on the '70's reissue!)

Ron


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Actually, the forthcoming Galactica kit IS the Mini kit for the 1/2500 one.
> :devil:


Someone did at 1/2500 in styrene? I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Seaview said:


> ....sick to death of the Spindrift by the time I finish it.


What? How could anyone be sick of Spindrift?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Moebius said:


> It could just possibly happen! They do own the tools, but we have the license. I wouldn't want to use those as they really need too much work to make them accurate, even thought it's just small changes. There may be a market for it, but we saw with the 350th Seaview, customers will confuse it. We get many questions on why we put that old Aurora kit out again with the later base! I understand on the scale question, but we would like something different enough to make it warranted. At least a very noticeable difference. 1/128th J2, you must have been talking to Ron Gross....


Thank you for bringing this up! I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out how to broach the subject without pushing buttons, stepping on toes and such!

Is it possible to work out a co-production deal with R2? Could you sub-license them to be able to re-release kits so you make money without having to produce, or would it be profitable to lease the tooling?

What about this? R2 repops the Spindrift with new parts to fix the kit errors, manufactured by Moebius?

Altho if it involves new hull parts, yeah, that's a wash, might as well just go all out with new tooling. 

And I know about the confusion with the 1/350 Seaview. Sorry to be second guessing but leaving out the Flying Sub (which would have been a key visual statement on the box) probably contributed to the confusion.

But this is about Spindrift. It's still super cool beans. I gotta work out the logistics for the 'extended Aquafoil' I want to make.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Thank you for bringing this up! I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out how to broach the subject without pushing buttons, stepping on toes and such!
> 
> Is it possible to work out a co-production deal with R2? Could you sub-license them to be able to re-release kits so you make money without having to produce, or would it be profitable to lease the tooling?
> 
> ...


Too much work, too many issues to try and use what is already done. When the mini comes out, you should be able to see the changes even with the small scale. A lot of work went into the mini kit, much more than most would realize.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I just want to say THANK YOU to Frank and all the good folks at Moebius
for bringing out ANY new SPINDRIFT kit! I'm going to buy a bunch of the little
'uns. Would I want something bigger? Of course! But I also understand the
realities of the marketplace in relation to the current economy. I just hope
that even in the small scale, it's true to the dimensions of the hero model. 
If I gotta go small I would at least want accurate...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Too much work, too many issues to try and use what is already done. When the mini comes out, you should be able to see the changes even with the small scale. A lot of work went into the mini kit, much more than most would realize.


Fair enough! I look forward to 'what we did and why' thread when the kit is closer to shipping!

But to expand for a moment, what about OTHER IA kits that R2 has? I don't think working a deal so you can get some money for them re-popping the LOTG snake kit would be harmful.

Unless the 'buzz' in the industry at retail is money is so tight a re-release like that would actually cannibalize open-to-buy Dollars that would otherwise get the 1/128 Spindrift stocked... 

Dammit. We need $5/bbl oil again!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

When I started this post I really had no idea how passionate folks were
about the LOG Spindrift, for me I liked it as a kid and wanted to have one
to put in the backyard, maybe in someways many of never really got a 
chance to enjoy IA world because we were too young. And that stuff
was light years ahead of most TV thinking with the exception of the
star trek.

Moebius thanks for at least giving us some offering of the kit, and offering
your thoughts on the choice and creation of the kit, I for one did not care
much the size, but then after reading of your posts on the subject you really
did not have a choice. Perhaps more mini kit in the near future?
Cars, please a re-pop of the Ex-aurora chitty chitty bang bang, 
aston martin spy car and maybe a 60's TV Bat copter would be 
really sweet.


fortress



.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moebius said:


> In my mind to do another Spindrift that is that close in size to the Aurora makes no sense. May as well fix the few issues with the old Aurora kit and put that out again.


Works for me!  It's a good size. Add two seats, teardrop the bubble... After all, this is essentially what you're doing with the new-tool 2001 Orion - giving us an improved Aurora kit.



> We have received complaints on the size of kits, that they can be too difficult to display in the larger scales. We're going to see what these will do in the smaller scale. We'll see what happens soon enough!


Well, personally (not that you asked), my preference would be something in between huge and tiny. For something airplane-shaped, about 12", for ship-shaped, maybe 18" long. For something saucer-shaped, about a foot around.

In any case, thanks for what you're doing. You've consistently made this big kid _very _happy so far.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Well one thing's for certain, there is most definitely interest in this kit!

And Frank, many thanks for all of your responses. I can't imagine how you have time to run a company and still read what is posted here.

You must never sleep!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Dammit. We need $5/bbl oil again!


That would help, but not as much as you think. As I have told a lot of guys at IPMS shows, you don't actually pay for what is in the box. That is such a small cost of the kit in many way. Cheap oil would help with transportation costs, but not directly influence the cost of the production. All the money is behind the scenes between things like tooling, insurance, licensing (if applicable), office/employee costs, and more. What's in the box costs pennies for the most part. I think the box costs more at times than the actual plastic pieces themselves.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I thought the Land of the Giants was the best of the Irwin Allen shows!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> I thought the Land of the Giants was the best of the Irwin Allen shows!!


I agree, there was a lot of tension between the characters, they did not all get along and agree on things. Just as it would be in real life. The writing may not have been top notch for every episode, but show me a series that was!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Land of the Giants, Lost in Space and Gilligan's Island were essentially the same show: a bunch of castaways lost in a strange environment and stuck with one buffoon who keeps screwing up their chance to be rescued...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

1/128 scale is the same as my Heller space station! Could do an in-space rendevous diorama.....  Also, at 4.5" long, I'd estimate Spindrift will likely be about 3" wide and 2" tall, quite voluminous at that scale.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

charonjr said:


> 1/128 scale is the same as my Heller space station! Could do an in-space rendevous diorama.....  Also, at 4.5" long, I'd estimate Spindrift will likely be about 3" wide and 2" tall, quite voluminous at that scale.


Indeed! With plenty of room for photo-etched or cardboard aftermarket interior and lighting!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

sooo........you're telling me theres a chance for a 1/128 Galactica?!

But seriously, not to hijack the thread. any chance of a 1/2500, not alot of interior stuff, just a shell right. 

Will definately get a spindrift, and let me say it is much easier to get a response from you guys than the fellows from R2. Had to start an entire thread. Phantom was however very cool to respond.

Thanks for all the work you guys do.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> sooo........you're telling me theres a chance for a 1/128 Galactica?!
> 
> But seriously, not to hijack the thread. any chance of a 1/2500, not alot of interior stuff, just a shell right.


I would have to say no on both, especially 1/128! Still so many BSG kits to do before we repeat anything.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Naked Cylon Boomer ! Naked Cylon Boomer!!!


----------



## dale r (Aug 30, 2007)

I would really love a Jupiter 2 in 1/128 scale (4.922") With a crash site base, Chariot,
Pod and Giant Cyclopes. It Would also be nice to have a landing legs and in flight
version.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I would be happy with a Gemini XII in that scale along with the Jupiter II.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

So maybe with the 1/128th constant scale there might be the *possibility* of a Time Tunnel kit. Wouldn't be too huge, especially if it employed forced perspective like the actual set. Wouldn't even have to be styrene, maybe resin and photoetch would be preferable choices.

Anyway, many thanks for producing the Spindrift in 1/128th! I'm sure Drew has a few ideas as to "giant" figures to go with it, like the boy who picks it up in the pilot...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks, Moebuis!*

Dream come true at any scale. Thanks so much for going out of your way to give us this little gem. I will buy 3-4 on the first release. 

Will it be all styrene or will it be a multimedia like the Pod/Chariot kit?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Personally, I am quite content with the PL /aurora repop...its just the right size for my room constraints...and with a bit of work ( if one wants to ) it can be made to be more accurate...I will, however purchase the new smaller one from moebius..However, I cant say I am happy with that 70's boxart...my favorite was and will always be the original 1968 issue aurora boxart...and a 1/128 scale Jupiter 2 would be absolutely Fantastic!! 
*


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I personally think having the scale the same as the large Seaview is an awesome idea! I'd love to see a range of Irwin Allen Vehicles done in the same miniature scale as a collectors set. 

These are also kits I can pick up for my Son to practice on.

Roll on a Chariot and Pod to the same scale. Sorry, I know it's not the wish list, just wanted to voice my support for the Spindrift and I got carried away.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the 70's boxart for the Spindrift. I wish they would use the 70's boxart for the Orion. Way cooler than the original picture box format on either IMO.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I look forward to the Babydrift. Just about the right size to squeeze in between my real spcae kits.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Frank, is the Spindrift going to come with a miniature Aurora style stand like the FS?

Maybe a decal too? :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OzyMandias said:


> Hey Frank, is the Spindrift going to come with a miniature Aurora style stand like the FS?
> 
> Maybe a decal too? :thumbsup:


Stand yes, decal probably not. Seems so small, I don't think it would have any visible detail at that size. I'll investigate!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Well the good news is that after only 5 days (since the first post), there are now 6 pages and 77 responses.

Safe to say there is some serious interest in this kit eh Frank?

The more I think about it, the better the scale appears. You might be breaking some serious new ground in creating a constant scale for Sci-Fi, similar to what Airfix and Revell did with model airplanes and 1/72.

They will be writing about you in modeling history books many years from now!

Thanks Frank!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I would love to see the scupt in that size.......Spindrift that is. I always love looking at the sculpts you guys do.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Small Moonbus? Maybe? Please!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

RB said:


> Anyway, many thanks for producing the Spindrift in 1/128th! I'm sure Drew has a few ideas as to "giant" figures to go with it, like the boy who picks it up in the pilot...


 
Now that you mention it, a Moebius "Captain Action" dressed up in an SID uniform, would make for an interesting diorama "giant" who is on the verge of discovering the hiding place of the Spindrift. 
Maybe even salvaging some of the Seaview crewmembers and painting them up as the little people...
hmmmmmmmm.... a diorama idea is born!
Thanks, RB, and thanks again, Frank! :wave:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I had less than zero interest in this kit when first announced. In other words, the small scale just annoyed me. Then it was pointed out that it is the same scale as the large Seaview. Now I want the Spindrift and a Jupiter II at that scale.

Very sneaky on Moebius' part, picking that scale and playing off the science fiction fans' typical desire to compare all of their favorite vehicles. 

Normally I hate being manipulated, but if I end up with a few new toys and the Moebius company ends up with some profit, I think we all come out ahead.


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

I would have rather see a spindrift size wise bigger than the PL kit on a size close to that of the large Flying sub with a detail interior 
the scale /size they plan on is IMO just to small and I won't waist my time on something that small 
I love all the other kits in fact i got two of every LIS kit as well as large seaview and larg flying sub was hopeing foe that same line with the spindrift guess that is one that will not be going on the shelf hear


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm excited to see a newly tooled version. I've looked at the Aurora repop so long, that it has become "canon" to me. But I know it is not very accurate. 

It is going to be fantastic to have a "Moebius-accurate" version on the shelf!


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> It is going to be fantastic to have a "Moebius-accurate" version on the shelf!



If anyone can see it.

I don't think people realize just how small 4 1/2" really is. I just measured my computer mouse. It's 4 7/8" long. A 1/128 Spindrift will be about the size of that mouse.

I will say that I fully and 100% understand why Moebius isn't making a large Spindrift. LOTG was a short-lived show and has a pretty small following. Their reasoning about the expense of the tooling is unquestionable. But I just don't see a 1/128 scale version being much more popular. At least it will represent a smaller tooling investment.

I'll say it again. Look at your computer mouse. That's the size of a 1/128 Spindrift. If you're happy with that then you'll be fine.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

With shelf space being at such a premium these days, and money being so tight, I'd be thrilled if all the IA vehicles were released in 1/128th scale. I really love miniature vehicles anyways. It will be like the heyday of the Aurora Snapper-Roos.
I'm dying to buy the new Jupiter 2, but just don't have the available cash to make the purchase. I just hope it's still around by the time I get finished with my studies and am in business again. 
They say you're never too old for a career change, I just hope they are right!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

zike said:


> If anyone can see it.
> 
> I don't think people realize just how small 4 1/2" really is. I just measured my computer mouse. It's 4 7/8" long. A 1/128 Spindrift will be about the size of that mouse.


Having any trouble seeing your mouse?


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

John P said:


> Having any trouble seeing your mouse?


As long as it's no farther away than arms length, I'm good.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've got a feeling the kit will be quite popular. I'm not saying it's the ultimate representation of the vehicle, but at this price point and with the added appeal of it being a companion piece for the Seaview and mini Flying Sub (one of Moebius's best-selling kits), a lot of people will be buying this.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see what she looks like!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hmm. A 1/6 or 1/8 figure kit would make a good-sized "giant" for a diorama.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Like a Moebius Captain Action, dressed up as an S.I.D. Officer, holding a butterfly net in one hand, and a wooden box cage in the other.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Like a Moebius Captain Action, dressed up as an S.I.D. Officer, holding a butterfly net in one hand, and a wooden box cage in the other.


Gee, seems I suggested something like this quite early on in the thread 

But why not? Why not a 'deluxe' kit ala the classic Aurora LIS Cyclops + Chariot kit?

Let's see...slight retool of the hat (or unneeded part, depending), some modding of the tool to make the CA unitard more like the suit worn, new tooling for the net and box (unless something can be ported over from the Monster Scenes tooling) or if need be go with resin for cost, or...hm, maybe photoetch for the box. Then a base for the figure and Spindrift.

I suspect that's the way Aurora would have done it.


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

If Moebius did the Spindrift in 1/72 then the Giants would be 1/6.So one could easily do some nice dioramas as there are plenty of action figures from Dragon and others to really go wild.If only a 1/128 scale Spindrift kit is released then a 1/10 scale giant figure is close enough.I wouldn't mind a 1/48 scale then I could buy those 1/4 scale figures of Star Trek,Star Wars etc and have a lab set with 2 giants in Lab coats examining the spindrift and 1/48 figurines with sticky tape stuck to a table or desktop.For a stand alone kit give me 1/24.I like my kits to the same scale.I wish my J2,pod,Chariot,Spindrift and Flying sub were all 1/24.Then I could display them all side by side.


----------



## jclark (Mar 26, 2010)

Well personally i cant stand small models, if its not going to be the size of the shooting miniature, then im not interested.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You like contributing to threads about small models though, don't you?


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I LOVE the smaller models. Big ones certainly have their place, but not in my house. If model companies keep making spaceships that are 10-inches or smaller, I will buy them. Would LOVE to see a SPINNER model.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Well I feel that Moebius has made some rather big offering in the last few
years so I understand their need to be well some what tempred with getting
into a new and costly subject like a larger Spindrift, Now the two important
thoughts here are: is a SPINDRIFT kit in a larger scale a good and sound 
subject to produce, Moebius feel not. But if it has been proven otherwise
then who might produce one?

fortress


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Yet another couple of factors to consider about smaller SciFi models; ease of assembly and lower price tag just might get the kids of today interested in buying them and building them, so they can turn out to be cantankerous, nostalgic old modellers like US someday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hmnnnnn.

While I can see some of our friends here may be not as free on "Space" as others, I get a kick out of the other guys who complain and want the modeling companies to make kits just for them..LOL!! Perhaps it's time to visit a Home Depot?? I think it's more about where your Gonna Stash the BOX(with the rest of your unbuilt models)for the next hundred years!!!


Anyhoo, A 1/35 Spindrift and a 1/32 Flying Sub DON'T take up a lot of space..IN FACT, the Spindrift takes up LESS space than the Flying Sub.LOL!!!











Personally, I am thankfull and very appreciative of the Irwin Allen Kits Moebius has produced so Far! 

I give Frank and his team a lot of credit to actually mass produce Kits not based on Star Trek And Star Wars. 

And while I really believe Frank And his team know what they are doing, I am dissapointed in the Size of the Spindrift that will be released. 

It's just too small..... for me,... I will be buying the kit as well.AND building it!

Having said that however, Again, I believe Moebius is basing this on sound Business advice..He is running a Business..and you run a Business to make a profit. 

Personally, I think the Spindrift is a better looking ship than the Jupiter Two(And again, I am a huge Fan!!!), And IMHO, believe it would be a big seller..But it's not my Money on the line LOL! 

If and when Moebius does produce a Larger Spindrift(1/32,1/35), I'll be the first one in Line to Buy it and...BUILD IT!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The cheaper retail is definitely a winner with me. While I love the larger kits, I just don't have the income to afford them at the moment. The prospect of being able to pick up a couple of small scale IA kits for my Son to build and develop his skills on is very appealing too.

Seaview, I seem to remember the SID guards in LotG wearing a black WWII style German uniform. Captain Action would not need a lot of modification to get him looking the part.

When you mentioned that a few posts back, I had an image of the CA action figure with a business suit and a Kevin Hagen 'Dobbs Kobick' mask. Accessories could include a net, cage, glasses, SID ID wallet, and a .38 or a .45 with a holster (I'm not sure what the weapon of choice was in LotG).


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Hmnnnnn.
> 
> While I can see some of our friends here may be not as free on "Space" as others, I get a kick out of the other guys who complain and want the modeling companies to make kits just for them..LOL!! Perhaps it's time to visit a Home Depot?? I think it's more about where your Gonna Stash the BOX(with the rest of your unbuilt models)for the next hundred years!!!
> 
> ...


From the looks of the picture, the Spindrift is shorter than the Flying Sub. Can't be 1/35th then. The Spindrift is approximately 1.5 times the length of the Flying Sub off the top of my head. That makes it nearly 20 inches long in 1/32. Maybe the persepctive of the image?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

If that's the Aurora/PL Spindrift in the photo, it was 1/64 scale. Double the length of it to pair up with the Moebius Flying Sub!

"We're gonna need a bigger shelf!" :thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Actually, on close inspection, that is the Lunar Models 1/35th 16 inch Spindrift, a vacuform and resin kit. I know...I have one.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

By Jove you're right, I should have noticed the soft edges around the door frame and the engine grills.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes it is the old Lunar Models 1/35 Spindrift..

It measures 16" from the tip of the "tail" to the tip of the "beak".

I am at a loss as to how Lunar figured it at 1/35.

Perhaps the craftsmen involved didn't have access to the real filming miniature??

Clearly, the Lunar model is *NOT* based on the filming miniature.
Perhaps it was based off of the 60' real set??

...BACK ON TOPIC...I will buy and build the small Moebius Spindrift:thumbsup:
..As with all their Kits, I eagerly await it's release:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice kits Beatlepaul! Those Lunar kits don't look bad at all.

I agree with you on both points, man I wish I had picked up those
LM kits when I had the chance, say could you post more photos of
Those two ladies, they look real nice. I have the Moebius FS1 which
I really like and I would like to see more photos of the LM version to
Compare.


Fortress


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fortress said:


> Very nice kits Beatlepaul! Those Lunar kits don't look bad at all.
> 
> I agree with you on both points, man I wish I had picked up those
> LM kits when I had the chance, say could you post more photos of
> ...


Thank you for the kind compliments Sir!
The Flying Sub in the Pic *IS* a *Moebius Flying Sub..*

*The Spindrift is the lunar..*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A pity that Moebius chose not to make a Spindrift closer to the size the Lunar one is, but I'll take what I can get, and be grateful for it.
I've got a 36" fiberglass TP Spindrift on my workbench that I'm taking my sweet time with, and have to admit that it's a behemoth to work with.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> A pity that Moebius chose not to make a Spindrift closer to the size the Lunar one is, but I'll take what I can get, and be grateful for it.
> I've got a 36" fiberglass TP Spindrift on my workbench that I'm taking my sweet time with, and have to admit that it's a behemoth to work with.


Not to derail this thread any further, But Seaview, could you start another thread about your TP Spindrift?? Perhaps some Pictures?...

Back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> Not to derail this thread any further, But Seaview, could you start another thread about your TP Spindrift?? Perhaps some Pictures?...
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled program...


I'd love to, when I figure out how to use this new camera I've got!
And I fully agree, my friend, back to our topic! :wave:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> Yes it is the old Lunar Models 1/35 Spindrift..
> 
> It measures 16" from the tip of the "tail" to the tip of the "beak".
> 
> I am at a loss as to how Lunar figured it at 1/35.



Beatlepaul, you're right! It is in fact 1/39th scale based on the set's original 52 foot length, which equals exactly 16 inches.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Hmnnnnn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!!! The Spindrift is my favorite Irwin Allen ship!!! And with figures?!! 
I'd go crazy!!
Beatlepaul, awesome build ups BTW!! I'd love to see more of that Spindrift of yours!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mitchellmania said:


> I agree!!! The Spindrift is my favorite Irwin Allen ship!!! And with figures?!!
> I'd go crazy!!
> Beatlepaul, awesome build ups BTW!! I'd love to see more of that Spindrift of yours!!!


Here ya go Mate!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=308930


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

beatlepaul said:


> Hmnnnnn.
> 
> Personally, I think the Spindrift is a better looking ship than the Jupiter Two(And again, I am a huge Fan!!!), And IMHO, believe it would be a big seller..But it's not my Money on the line LOL!
> 
> If and when Moebius does produce a Larger Spindrift(1/32,1/35), I'll be the first one in Line to Buy it and...BUILD IT!





Mitchellmania said:


> I agree!!! The Spindrift is my favorite Irwin Allen ship!!! And with figures?!!
> I'd go crazy!!


Out off the topic, with all my respect to the Spindrift fans:

*NO WAY: THE JUPITER 2 IS THE NUMBER 1*

Back to the topic


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Out off the topic, with all my respect to the Spindrift fans:
> 
> *NO WAY: THE JUPITER 2 IS THE NUMBER 1*
> 
> Back to the topic


I've never thought of the Jupiter 2 as a great design, its just a typical flying saucer. The Spindrift and Flying sub were far more exotic in their form and were always my favorite Irwin Allen craft.:thumbsup:

With all due respect!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

John P said:


> Naked Cylon Boomer ! Naked Cylon Boomer!!!


YES!!!! And Six (with glowing backs!), and Starbuck!!!!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

My wife says that the Spindrift looks like an angler fish.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

B-9 said:


> My wife says that the Spindrift looks like an angler fish.


You might want to get her prescription checked...


----------

